# Completely uninstall OpenOffice



## jennyquatro (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, I downloaded OOo and was very unhappy with it. So I dragged the app to the trash. Trash won't empty and keeps bringing up all these items that are "in use" like *types.rdb* and *LastResort.hf* and tons more. I found an answer somewhere to go to Home/Library/ApplicationSupport/OpenOffice.org and put that in the trash which I did. Still no luck. Sigh. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Jennifer


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi jennyquatro & welcome to the forums 

Do you know which version of OOo you installed?  Have you tried logging out/in again, then emptying the Trash?


----------



## jennyquatro (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome. It was V 2.4. I'll try that now, sometimes its the simple things, for sure. This is what I get for being a Windows user for mega years.  I'll see if that works. Thanks! Jennifer


----------



## jennyquatro (Oct 6, 2008)

Darn, didn't work but thanks for trying to help.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 6, 2008)

Have you tried _"Secure Empty Trash"_ in the Finder menu?  Launch Activity Monitor which is in the Utilities Folder _(applications ~> utilities)_ and choose _"All Processes, Hierarchically"_ from the drop-down menu at the centre top of the window.  Look for anything that looks related to OOo.  Let me know what you see.

Also, has X11 quit?  Well, I guess if you logged out it would have by now  

Do you have _OnyX_ installed .... ?  I know there's an empty trash task that's pretty good. Make sure you download the correct version for your operating system.


----------



## jennyquatro (Oct 6, 2008)

Perfect! In the trash can itself is empty securely. Worked great. Gracias, Jennifer


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 6, 2008)

That's great   What exactly did it, Jennifer?  Was it the Activity Monitor or the Onyx bit?


----------



## jennyquatro (Oct 6, 2008)

It was the empty securely when you open the trash. Too simple!


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 6, 2008)

I thought I would throw this out there in case you were still interested, Jenny.

Soon enough, OpenOffice for the Mac will have more of a Mac feel to it.  However, for now there is another project called NeoOffice that gives you that native Mac functionality.  Menus are where they're supposed to be, not like they are in the current OpenOffice.  Check the attached image to see what it looks like.

Give that a try and see if it works out better for you.


----------

